# Photographing food?



## laddford (Jun 10, 2012)

Can anyone guide me on best settings and suggestions for photographing food to be placed on a blog.  This is a project of my wife's and culinary shots include pasta dishes, gazpacho, and vegetable plates.


----------



## KmH (Jun 10, 2012)

What kind of camera, lens, camera holding, and lighting will be used?

Food photography is some of the most difficult product photography to do well. But, it doesn't move so along with a good stable tripod or camera stand, long shutter speeds can be used.

Pro food photographers often hire 'food stylists' who use a plethora of tricks to make food look appealing in photographs, from using red magic markers to help strawberries look 'red' to using home-made concoctions to simulate mayonnaise.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 10, 2012)

The settings is the absolute easiest part of food photography. The styling of the food is far harder.


----------



## Kolander (Aug 24, 2012)

For beginners: Pay a visit to Lolo's Food Photography for Bloggers. Lolo is not a man but a young woman 

Later, Michael Ray.

Greetings.


----------



## Jwestmorelandphoto (Aug 24, 2012)

natural light and bounce cards...if it's for a blog, you do not have to hire a stylist, but do take a look on pinterest for 'food photography' to get some good examples.  I do a lot of BBQ places here in the south, and have never used any light but natural light.


----------

